# Amplificar señal de ADSL para transportarla por cable largo? es posible?



## alexus

hola, buenas noches.

como lo dice el titulo, necesito "hacer algo" para tener internet en un taller que esta a 150m, del switch o modem, pense en amplificar la señal, ya que la resistencia de cada condcutor supera los 20 ohm´s, y el cable es la unica forma en que puedo hacer dicha conexion, ya que el wi-fi me lo negaron.

actualmente hay conexion, peroes muuuy lenta y no constante!

ademas de ser el cable demasiado largo, hay mucho ruido electrico, ya que es en una fabrica con varias maquinas trabajando a la vez.


desde ya gracias, por sus ideas, etc.

atte. alexus.


----------



## Chico3001

No puedes... ethernet solo te da 100m de alli en adelante tienes que usar repetidores, fibra optica o RF punto a punto...


----------



## alexus

y si fueran 100 metros de cable, o menos (mañana mido bien), podria armar algun tipo de amplificador?


----------



## Chico3001

nop... para 100 metros no necesitas ningun amplificador.... esta dentro de la especificacion....

Ademas armar un amplificador para esas frecuencias es bastante complejo..... son mas de 100MHz


----------



## alexus

ouch! me tiene arto mi encargado, jaja quiere internet rapido!

jaja bueno, por lo menos dime exacto como se llama el repetidor ese famoso! gracias!


----------



## Chico3001

mira esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/mandar-senal-ethernet-1000m-distancia-21033/

http://www.patton.com/products/pe_products.asp?category=146


----------



## davoxrg

hacete un enlace wifi es mucho mas facil


----------



## arubaro22

alexus al cableado hacelo lo mas lejos que puedas de la instalacion electrica, aunque yo he hecho redes llevando el utp por los ductos de la corriente din problemas. por lo de la distancia lo mas barato seria en la mitad del cableado ponerle un switch, el mas barato que conzco es el de 5 bocas y anda por los $350 (de nosotros)

Saludos y espero sirva la ayuda


----------



## capitanp

Pudes usar esto ya que como es para internet con 10Mb/s te alcanza y sobra, la distancia max que se puede cubrir son 500 metros

- "Thick coax" en inglés significa coaxil grueso.
- "10 Base 5" hace referencia a la norma.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/10Base5

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news10/nota04/cableado03.htm


----------



## alexus

gracias por sus respuestas, voy a pasar la lista de materiales a ver si me la aceptan o no, 

arubaro, como te conte hoy,  la cercania de la instalacion electrica puede estar complicando, 

porque el cable pasa a medio metro de las bandejas por las que van las barras de "alta tension", no me acuerdo si era 220 trifasico, o 380 trifasico, con eso me enredo un poco, porque hay transformadores reductores y elevadores por todos lados, y tambien como te dije, el campo magnetico es importante.

por ahora lo que vamos a hacer para ir tirando es balancear las distancias, es decir, si entre una oficina y mi taller hay 100 metros, ponerlo a la mitad, para que quede 50 y 50.

davoxrg, si lees mas arriba enlace wifi no puedo hacer.

jaja atte. alexus.


----------



## comando_co

alexus dijo:
			
		

> hola, buenas noches.
> 
> como lo dice el titulo, necesito "hacer algo" para tener Internet en un taller que esta a 150m, del switch o módem, pensé en amplificar la señal, ya que la resistencia de cada conductor supera los 20 ohm´s, y el cable es la única forma en que puedo hacer dicha conexión, ya que el wi-fi me lo negaron.
> 
> actualmente hay conexión, pero es muuuy lenta y no constante!
> 
> ademas de ser el cable demasiado largo, hay mucho ruido eléctrico, ya que es en una fabrica con varias maquinas trabajando a la vez.
> 
> 
> desde ya gracias, por sus ideas, etc.
> 
> atte. alexus.



Amigo, la solución para lo del ruido eléctrico es un filtro para linea DSL, una vez yo tuve ese problema en mi país con la conexión de Internet, le coloque un filtro para linea DSL y listo. Cuando el módem recibe ruido se desconecta, lo mismo pasa con la tarjeta de red, no trabaja bien recibiendo ruido eléctrico. Aquí en USA, cuando te suscribes a una compañía proveedora de Internet (por ejemplo AT&T) ellos te mandan en la caja donde viene tu Módem, un filtro para linea de DSL y tres filtros para conectarlos a las lineas que van a los teléfonos, Fax, o cajas de tv.


----------



## navarr011

aca te dejo el post que ise en T! http://taringa.net/posts/información/3182046/Amplificador-de-Se%C3%B1al-de-Wireless-1-Watio.html suerte


----------



## lluismas

Puedes adquirir un generador "VDSL", solo tienes que conectar tu linea de telefono, configurarlo.... y tendras telefono + ADSL a una distancia maxima de 3500 metros.
Hay varias marcas en el mercado y suelen ser baratos.
Se trata de dos (2) aparatos pequeños de la misma medida que un modem, uno es el master y el otro el esclavo. La union entre ellos se hace con cable normal de telefono (2 hilos), y en los 2 extremos tendras telefono, ethernet, y ADSL.
Saludos


----------



## unleased!

Si solo es ADSL puedes montar a medio camino un Swich. Son baratos y te amplifican otros 100 metros.


----------

